# Sage Smart Grinder Pro settings for Aeropress



## darrenhaken (May 26, 2015)

Can anyone recommend a grind setting to start with on the Sage Smart Grinder Pro for Aeropress?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Start coarser than espresso, but stay closer to the original setting than french press.


----------



## PHB1969 (Dec 26, 2016)

I've just picked up a smart grinder pro and prior to that, have been using a kg79 on fine for the aeropress. I've just read the instructions for the smart grinder pro and could probably do with pointing in the right direction too.

the settings are for time, cups (or shots) and grind. I use a single scoop of coffee in the aeropress which is approx 16g. Is it trial and error to get 16g output and then once established adjust the grind...?

i'm assuming that espresso being in the range of 1-30, it's going to be coarser than 30? @DarrenHacken....anything you can share on this yet? Thanks Paul


----------



## PHB1969 (Dec 26, 2016)

Ok....this morning 16g of beans for 14s on grind 31. Was slightly coarser than I used yesterday from a kg79. The plunge required a little less pressure than yesterday....I think I might go a little finer, but tomorrow.....


----------

